
Improve the usability of a Sign-in process - shawndumas
http://blog.userecho.com/topic/57680-improved-usability-of-sign-in-process/
======
snowtiger
how about register button next to sign in button? so I don't have to go to
other page?

~~~
SSM7
But this can mislead users with where to do data entry for registration.

